
Facebook's burnt-out moderators are proof that it is broken - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/06/proof-that-facebook-broken-obvious-from-modus-operandi
======
smt88
I will always be baffled by public comments/posts. Publishers have a value:
they choose who is worthy of being broadcast to the general public.

FB was best when it was “opt-in” by default, and you couldn’t see posts from
non-friends. All of the social problems of the platform stem from strangers
interacting.

